# Something HEALTHY every day!



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

I've really enjoyed the 'Something beautiful every day' thread and I thought some of you might like to focus on another aspect of our healing: our physical health.

I know the temptation to stop taking care of ourselves, not eating or eating crap, not exercising, etc., is pretty tempting. I also know how desperately I want to feel better, the pain is so unbearable sometimes that I will try anything to further my healing.

When I was in the hospital, I remember the nurses telling me to drink more and more fluids, that they would take my iv's out if I would just drink more. So, every day since I've come home, I drink as much water as I can handle and it's sort of become a little thing that I do to honor Matthew, as strange as that sounds.

In addition to the water, I am trying to exercise every day. I just got home from a 2 mile walk with the kids and I ran for about 10 minutes of it.

So, what are you doing to help yourself feel better physically?


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

I think this is a great thread...I could've used it five years ago when we lost our beautiful dd at birth. I was so devastated for the better part of a year...I completely turned to comfort foods - warm homemade bread, Coke, chocolate, you get the idea. My weight crept up and I was in awful shape. As her one year anniversary drew closer, I decided enough was enough and started the journey back to health. We wanted another baby so badly, and it made me feel hopeful to start taking care of my body again to get ready to conceive our rainbow baby. I started doing lots of walking, eating whole grains, leafy greens, and so on. To finally start to feel good in my body again was a renewal and my whole outlook improved.

A few months later, I did conceive that rainbow baby, and she's three now.







:

So much love and prayers to everyone!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

(((Carolyn))), thank you for sharing that! It gives me a little more hope. What a beautiful tribute to your daughter that you decided to choose health. I'm so glad that you have your rainbow baby too! I hope I can do the same.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

This is a great thread. You're right, it is SO easy to let yourself go when dealing with the loss of a child. Before I lost my daughter, I was a health freak. I had always been so concious of everything I ate and tried to stay in good physical shape.
I didn't eat at all for the first month after Freja's death. I didn't even feel hungry, ever. Even the thought of eating made me feel guilty. I didn't dare enjoy ANYTHING. When I did start eating, all I could bring myself to eat were ramen noodles. At least it was something, but not healthy at all. I could've cared less about myself and everybody's warnings that I would end up in the hospital if I kept it up.
After finding out about three weeks ago that my c-section was low transverse and NOT classical like I had thought it was, something "clicked" and I instantly started feeling like maybe I am worth taking care of. Knowing that my body has not been completely mauled and can do it's job the way nature intended in a future pregnancy and birth has given me some hope for the future.
a few weeks ago I became motivated to start jogging. I went once and pushed myself too hard, and became frustrated. I haven't gone again but I often think I should. I definately feel like I'm sitting around too much and not getting out enough, it's just hard to do it with the anxiety I've been experiencing.
This is a start, though. I'm going to try to make a point of doing something healthy every day. Today, I put sunscreen on myself before going outside. Silly I know, but I always make sure to put it on my kids and don't think of myself. Today, I thought of myself too. I haven't been too concerned with my own well-being over the past three months, so it's a big step.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Great thread...I really need it right now. So, here's what I've done in the last couple of days. Yesterday we went for a hike for the first time this year. It felt wonderful to be in the mountains with dh and my kids. I also bought prenatal vitamins for the first time in a while today. It felt hopeful...


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, it's time to stop the donuts...









Today I made a menu plan for the next two weeks and we're going shopping tomorrow for all whole good yummy foods - no more eating out!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

alternamama, i was pretty healthy too. i was a serious runner and semi-healthy eating vegan. i wish i could be your jogging buddy! i'm so glad that something clicked for you because you ARE worth taking care of. we ALL are!

Manessa, the hike sounds great. we live in the mountains too.

Dawn, that's great. I'm not quite up to menu planning yet but at least I know what we're having tonight and it's only 4:30. lol

whew, i was SO afraid to start this thread. i was afraid you all would think i don't love or miss my baby since i'm trying to take care of myself. i'm just going to toss that thought out now.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

This morning sucked, waking up early to hold Matthew's hats and blog. Had a headache and didn't want to leave the house...

BUT i just got home from my walk/run anyway. i'm so glad i did it now. my legs ache and it distracts me a little from the heart ache.

i'm also in the process of ordering lots of fruit from raley's online. i can pick it up in the parking lot without having to go in the store too! i haven't been feeling good in the mornings and i think it's because i haven't eaten fruit in a few days. cant wait to get back apples with peanut butter in the morning.


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

I got out my yoga mat and will dedicate myself to that for at least an hour if my boys allow. ha ha. Barring accident, injury or bathroom needs, they should be happy out in the yard for at least that long. we shall see. Thanks for thinking up this thread...it's a good reminder.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i'm headed out to my 6 week midwife appt and after that, we will swim at my mom's house. i tend to just float around in her pool with the kids but i've committed to doing 30 laps in her pool. i don't even know if that's doable because i've never really swam laps before. we'll see.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I love having all yummy, healthy food in the house! We had cucumbers for a snack - not pretzels or fruit rollups... cucumbers! And nectarines! I'm in fresh food heaven.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Ummmm..... well.......... I'll do better tomorrow...


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

What a great idea for a thread! Here's mine: carrots, apricot and grapes for breakfast! While on vacation, that's a pretty unbelievable meal compared to what we might have had!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

dawn, oh, me too! i love junk food but i feel sooooo much better when i snack on raw food.

alternamama, lol, you actually did make me laugh out loud. that's ok, we'll be here tomorrow.









jules, good for you! i hope you're enjoying your vacation. (((hugs)))

well, i did do some laps in the pool but was so exhausted, i had to just get out and watch the kids instead. i think maybe i am pushing myself too hard. i have the hardest time with healthy balance. i either am a complete sloth or i'm a running fool. tomorrow, i'm going to try really hard on my walk to only run when it actually feels good.

oh, and i had a banana for breakfast today and salad with my dinner.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
dawn, oh, me too! i love junk food but i feel sooooo much better when i snack on raw food.

I grew up on the junk food, so I have such a sweet tooth...







(Thanks mom!) I'm trying to gear our kids in a different direction, although I don't deprive them - they get their share of the stuff on occasion. But at least it isn't every day!

Haven't eaten out once this week... and it's almost Friday!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

on the sweet tooth!

well, the scale has finally gone down. i have a headache, am tired and just feel worn out. so today, taking care of myself physically is going to be *not doing too much!* i will go on my 2 mile walk but will wear my birks so i'm not tempted to run. lol and i will NOT tell myself that i suck for walking slow.

am feeling a little dehydrated today. water does not sound appealing but i am getting up right now to get a glass.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

didn't walk yesterday after all. my first postpartum period was SO heavy and lasting so long that i started to get worried. mw told me to stop exercising for a few days. she thinks this is my uterus finally deciding to empty and go down so that's a good thing but yuck.

today, we're meeting the homeschool group at a lake just minutes from our house. i'm not planning on swimming but sitting in the sun will feel good.

and i guess it's time for my peanut butter apple and a glass of water now.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Too hot today.







:

But I was in a ticked-off mood so went and took my aggression out on the weeds for an hour. Good exercise. But thank god for air conditioning!


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
alternamama, lol, you actually did make me laugh out loud. that's ok, we'll be here tomorrow.









LOL! Glad I could provide some humour









Today I'm going to try to get out and spend some time outside with the kids. I think DP and I are going to go out to his property to pick beautiful wildflowers for Freja. I'm going to try to eat healthy today, unlike what I've been doing in the past few days.

I want to start running again but I've had this annoying, nagging pain in my upper back/hip and it radiates down my thigh. I had sciatic pain when I was pg with my middle dd, and this is what it feels like.

Anyone have experience with a chiropractor who was able to help with sciatica?


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

alternamama, i really hope you can get that pain to go away. i have very little chiropractic experience, sorry. that's the one hard thing about running, isn't it, that you kind of need to feel pretty well to do it or it just gets aggravated.

i'm not running either for a few days. my mw told me to take it easy with the heavy bleeding and truthfully, i still feel a little weird and tender in my abdomen and the scar hurts.

so today i will take a slow walk. it's after 2 and i've not even finished my first glass of water. i need to finish this and then refill it. i wish i liked water!


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I got up early (early for me!) and played a couple of hours of badminton. I'm starting to get back into my old form! And so far today, all the food I've eaten has been healthy. Yay!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Jules, that sounds so fun. I haven't played badminton since I was a kid.

Ate my pb apple today, drinking water right now. I will go on my walk later when the sun starts to go down.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today wasn't so good healthy wise, but I did eat 2 peaches for breakfast - that counts for something, right?


----------



## rumi79 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am planning to start jogging when the bleeding stops. I wanted to go to my best weight from before my DS birth and I never could before I got pregnant this time. So now I have a chance to lose these 10 pounds before I start to TTC again. Otherwise I eat pretty healthy, I haven't eaten much these days but I think that's my way of going through this. Yesterday I stayed out in the sun with my feet in the pool and I wanted to go in so bad but it's been only 5 days after the loss... I have a follow up next week and I hope they will give me the OK to go with exercising and swimming.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Late yesterday afternoon, DP and I went canoeing on the calm, peaceful lake. It was AMAZING! I didn't want to go in after floating around on the water for a few hours. It was great to be out there in the raw beauty of nature. My arms are a bit sore today from paddling, and my legs from carrying the canoe, but it feels good. I absolutely cannot wait to go back out there. It's definately me place of peace.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Jules, of course it does! my humble opinion is that raw fruit is the best way to start the day. That is my daily goal.

rumi, that sounds nice. i have a weight loss goal before TTC also. something small to focus on.

alternamama, that sounds wonderful. i love that good sore feeling.

i'm eating my banana right now and will cut some watermelon when i get up. i'm slacking on the water and i can feel my arms drying out. must up the water today! one of my kids is throwing up today but assuming that i can tuck him into the jogger, i will just push him slowly on my walk today.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I have been a very, very good girl. Still haven't started back with the exercising, BUT... the food's been great. Now let's see if I can keep myself motivated and away from ice cream.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

dawn, that's great! priming your body for that pregnancy that's surely coming very soon!









my walk was good. i let dd stay in the jogger and it was so tough pushing her up the hills. tried to picture my calves getting stronger.

i'm doing so bad with fluids though. i have a headache from dehydration tonight. does anyone else have a really hard time drinking enough water?


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Christie, drinking water is something I'll do as long as I remember, but I find it hard to remember! What I've done recently is bought a really big cup with a straw, and then if it's in front of me I'll drink it all up. I think it's probably close to a litre in size. It's really gaudy, but it seems to work for me.


----------



## robertgritt87 (Jul 14, 2009)

Something Healthy everyday can be associated with healthy food as well as work out.both are equally important for our body.one should not eat junk food,excessive oil dishes should be avoided.This way one culd remain fit and fine.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Jules, i think i i will break down and buy one too. a little thing but i think it will help.

still have this blasted headache as i sit and eat my watermelon this morning.

going to be a hot day today. gotta get out of the house before too much longer.

my scale is going back UP and i think i'm going to have to just ignore it. i'm eating mostly good, walking every day, don't see how i could be gaining.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
i'm doing so bad with fluids though. i have a headache from dehydration tonight. does anyone else have a really hard time drinking enough water?

You know what worked for me? A straw. I drink WAY more through a straw than straight from a glass.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

I used to be pretty good about drinking lots of water. I haven't been lately though. I drink too much tea if anything, and sometimes by the end of the day I can't recall having more than a few sips of water. If it were hotter outside I think I could easily drink more. I need to be more aware of upping my intake throughout the day.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I walked two miles, ate watermelon for breakfast, and carrots, a peach and granola for lunch.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

yesterday, i walked 2 miles and went swimming.

today, my healthy thing is going to be to find a therapist out of the long list the hospital gave me. i think i've finally gone beyond where my dh can pull me back.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

I looked up phone numbers for some midwives in my area. On Monday, I'm going to call around to find one who would see me for a consultation. I have so many questions about VBAC and VBAC policies, and I need answers. I feel that this is a positive step in the right direction. I'm trying to take control of my future, and stay optimistic.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

GOod for you! I'm kind of in the same place you are. I just got off the phone with my midwives and I also called my old midwife for vbac questions. I don't know if you're interested but I just joined the ICAN email list. I posted my story and I'm being flooded with information already.

Today, I skipped my walk because I have a bee sting on my foot. We are however, going swimming with the homeschool group if I can get off my rear end here.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Today I let myself lay in the tub and think of nothing. I let water touch my breasts. I feel so clean.

I'm also carrying my gatoraide around to stay hydrated.
I am thinking of writing Amelia's birth story.

Yesterday I made an appointment to see the psychologist on Monday at 10 am.
Yesterday I did not feel bad for throwing my sunglasses across the room.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

today, i walked and ran. for dinner, i made quinoa salad with lots of raw veggies and guacamole.

still not enough water but i'm getting one of those big water bottles with straw next time i'm at the store.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I played badminton and ate heaps of fruit.

Good for you, Christie, I hope having a special water cup helps you!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

walked my usual and ran only 10 mins. of it. it was stinking hot! drank a little more water than usual and had some fruit.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

had my therapy appt and that was definitely something healthy!

dh will be home soon and i will go on my walk when the sun goes down a little bit more. another hot day.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so glad your therapy session went well today Christie! I also see a therapist and she's been great.

Today I walked for 1.5 hours!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

1/5 hours! that's wonderful.

today, it's heating up outside already and i've been sitting on the computer instead of getting myself out the door. i'm going to get up, get my running clothes on and go out now. i will suffer through the heat and pushing the jogger up the hills but i will feel so much better!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i'm trying real hard to focus on things other than Matthew today so i hope no one minds that i'm dominating this thread with my boring comments.









i went on my walk and we roasted out there! i pushed the jogger so hard up the hills. in my head, i was cursing at whoever took my Matthew and just pushing, pushing, pushing. damn this!

i'm going to order the book 'lose your mummy tummy' today on amazon. i can't stand the belly flab anymore.

oh, and i ate a banana and apple so far today... and some water.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Your comments aren't boring, calmom! Please keep posting lots.









I'd like to know how to lose the tummy too. I'm too scared to read a book that's made for mothers who bring home their living babies. If you learn any tips, please share them here and I'll join in! My legs, arms and butt are pretty much back to normal, but my boobs (to some extent) and tummy are still there. I don't mind the boobs (I was small to start with), but I'd like to know how to shrink the tummy... I'm only carrying 4 extra pounds now, but they're all in one place!

Today I had fresh raw peas and strawberries instead of a cookie for a snack. I also had a peach for breakfast. I did a little walk around town for about 1/2 an hour.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Your comments aren't boring, Calmom! I've been trying to comment here daily too. I think you're doing a better job than me though! lol
Yesterday I went shopping and bought myself some Omega 3/6/7/9 supplements and alot of fresh, healthy food. I'm going to also try to make it to our local Farmer's Market every saturday to buy fresh veggies.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been trying to be healthier, but keep forgetting to post







:

Yesterday I ate really well, and went for a 3 mile hike with my family. It was wonderful! We saw a mama deer and a baby that looked just like Bambi. I'm taking it as a sign


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

jules, i've reconsidered the book too now, thinking that i don't want to read the presumptuous comments about new baby. the book is supposed to contain some innovative method for flattening your tummy. but the reviews i read say that the 'method' is just sucking in your stomach to your backbone. so yesterday, i did 100 crunches instead.

alternamama, that's great. salads are SO much better when the veggies are fresh, not bagged.

manessa, lol. i think a lot about the fawns i see with their mamas too.

i woke the kids up extra early and we left the earliest yet for our walk. it was so hot and i was dragging. i was mad at myself for not being able to run more than a few minutes. my knees are starting to ache and feel weird. the practical part of me says, just slow down and enjoy your walks. you've just had a baby less than 8 weeks ago. don't run until you feel like it. but then the crazy emotional part of me says that i'm fat and lazy.

the scale is suddenly not moving downward anymore. i can't figure it out! i exercise every single day, eating pretty well. my clothes fit looser, i want to see the pounds go away. i feel like every pound i'm NOT losing, the farther away i am from being able to TTC again.

i think i will get a tape measure so i can measure weekly instead of weighing maybe.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Alternamama, that really is great about buying all the fresh veggies. I used to be a member of a CSA, but cancelled it when we moved and the pick up location wasn't as convenient. I keep toying with the idea of signing up again, maybe I should just do it. I don't seem to be disciplined enough to buy all the fresh veggies on my own!

Manessa, 3 miles, that's great!!









Christie, I remember a healthy & safety presentation years ago, and the personal trainer talked about building up your abs by holding them in all the time. He was super muscular, so maybe it does something? Who knows. Probably 100 crunches do way more though, congrats on that!! And waking up early, that's amazing. At 8 weeks out after Lachlan died, I was still going to sleep at 2 am and getting up at midday. It sounds like you are going really well.

I've also been at a point for many weeks now where I'm exercising (gently, but regularly), eating pretty well, but the kilos aren't dropping off. I'm trying to concentrate on being healthy, rather than a certain weight. It probably helps that I don't have a scale at home, and only weigh myself when I go into the gym to play badminton. It was something that really started to bother me after about... I dunno, 5 weeks post partum? The weight dropped off so quickly in the beginning, and then it really slowed down. I've never had a baby before, and never really gone on a diet. It really got to me, but I'm trying to be a little bit gentler with myself these days. Perhaps you're gaining muscle, Christie? I hope the tape measurements give you some results that you like better.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Today I took my vitamins, ate a big plate of organic csa veggies for lunch, and plan on spending 20 minutes meditating.

Which is penance for the sticky rolls I made last night . . . with more butter and sugar than I'd like to admit. . .


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I walked for 3 miles and ate fruit for breakfast.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I signed back up for the CSA. Fresh veggies here I come! I have to say that you ladies here are really inspiring me to be healthy with your posts.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Jules, you won't regret it. I've had a hard time figuring out what to do with all of my fruits and veggies, but it's been an AWESOME thing for us - we eat so many more veggies than we ever did before.

AFM: Today I took my vitamins, exercised, and had a good time with my kiddos.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

my friends, my friends, oh i've missed you guys! two days with no internet and i was DYING.

jules, i hope it's just muscle. and LOL about waking up early. i should have qualified that; i stay up every night until at least 1AM and then just wake up when my dd wakes me up. i suppose it would be really healthy if i went to bed earlier. and yeah, it started to really bother me at about 5 weeks out too, i think. i'm sure it would be coming off much quicker with a nursing baby.

and congrats on the CSA. i don't belong to one right now but fresh, local produce is so yummy and worth it!

today, i walked early enough to not bake outside and then swam at the lake with hs group.

monica, good for you!

oh, i also ate fruit today and made my favorite chinese broccoli for dinner. never mind that i ALSO made my fave vegan reeses type candy for dessert.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Jules: Good for you for signing back up with the CSA. I'm glad that we can all share ideas and find inspiration from one another! I know if I didn't have you guys on here, I wouldn't be striving for more positive things in life...

Christie: Welcome back! I would go crazy without my internet, lol. In fact it was down the other night (bad weather with power outages,) and I was almost frantic! When we go away for a few days to our friends' cabin (no internet access,) I'm still going to take my laptop to write, and when I get back I'll submit it in my blog. It's seriously my sanity, and I don't want to be without it.

Yesterday I ate really well. Lots of soy milk, whole grain bread & pasta, fruit & veggies. I'm also taking my new supplements now. Anyone use protein powder for smoothies and such? Christie, I know you're vegan - I'm vegetarian. Always trying to find ways to eat more protein so I don't feel as hungry all the time.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i haven't bought any protein powder for a long time but we used to love putting vanilla soy protein powder in our smoothies. i got it at trader joe's for cheap; i don't know if you have tj's in canada? protein- hmmm, we love salted edamame, tofu. i have some really yummy tofu recipes, do you use it very much?

i've planned my walk/run route for tonight already. i think it's 4 or 5 miles. i'll see if i can finish that. it's so incredibly hilly, which is good for my rear end and thighs.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

No, no TJ's here! I've heard so many great things about that place, would love to check it out some time! Yes, the kids and I enjoy edamame and tofu... I use alot of other soy products as well. The soy "ground beef" stuff is great. I use it in pasta sauces/chili and DP (not vegetarian) loves it too! If you have some good tofu recipes I'd be totally interested. I've used it in quite a few recipes, but would love to try some new ones. I need some motivation to make something new and exciting. I'm kind of stuck in a boring rut with meal-making.

I SO wish we could jog together. I think 5 miles would kill me though! LOL
I haven't done any running in a long time. Finally my weird leg pain has gone though. I need to get out and do some good cardio exercise. It really does feel wonderful after a good workout.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I played badminton in the morning and have had (mostly) healthy food all day. I tried to work on my badminton technique which ended up making me play worse, but I want to play again mid-week to try to improve. I played for over an hour and felt great afterwards. When I first started up again after not having played my whole pregnancy, I felt like I was dying after 15 mins, so I'm really happy that my fitness has improved so much!

How did 5 mile walk go Christie? It sounds great!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

My healthy is more mental stuff...

I hung out with dh today. He has a chronic lung issue (valley fever) and needed a rest day. So we laid in bed and watched movies, ate lunch, more moves, and we just ate dinner in bed! It was fun and low stress and like before I was pregnant or worked. When he napped I even made a lemon cake! A nice day of 'normal'.

I didn't cry today.

We even bd'ed for the first time since everying.

Yesterday was also great...

I left the house (!!!!) and went for coffee with a good friend. I am thinking of showng her a pic of Amelia....we'll see. But she was great and kind and asked me normal questions like "did it hurt to push Amelia out!?" and that was nice. Then MIL (my bff) and I went for a massage and my massage therpist also lost a child and a client of hers earler in the day had a baby born still. It was like a club meeting. The massage also included a few minutes of her placing her hands on my deflated tummy and I could feel all the positive energy tingling.

Two great days!


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so glad you had a good 2 days, Cindy. Leaving the house is a really big deal right after losing a baby, I'm so glad it went well for you.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alternamama82* 
If you have some good tofu recipes I'd be totally interested. I've used it in quite a few recipes, but would love to try some new ones. I need some motivation to make something new and exciting. I'm kind of stuck in a boring rut with meal-making.

I SO wish we could jog together. I think 5 miles would kill me though! LOL
I haven't done any running in a long time. Finally my weird leg pain has gone though. I need to get out and do some good cardio exercise. It really does feel wonderful after a good workout.

i will gather up my few favorites for you. they are SO good!

i wish we could jog together too. tonight when i wsa running, i thought about you and what you were doing. i wished that i could look to the side and see a friendly face running next to me. *sigh* i'm so glad your leg pain is gone!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jules09* 
Today I played badminton in the morning and have had (mostly) healthy food all day. I tried to work on my badminton technique which ended up making me play worse, but I want to play again mid-week to try to improve. I played for over an hour and felt great afterwards. When I first started up again after not having played my whole pregnancy, I felt like I was dying after 15 mins, so I'm really happy that my fitness has improved so much!

How did 5 mile walk go Christie? It sounds great!

Jules, badminton is the game with the birdie, right? Does your dh go with you to play or do you play with whoever is at your gym when you get there? That's awesome that your fitness is so improved. Anything to feel better, huh?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaitingForKiddos* 
My healthy is more mental stuff...

I left the house (!!!!) and went for coffee with a good friend. I am thinking of showng her a pic of Amelia....we'll see. But she was great and kind and asked me normal questions like "did it hurt to push Amelia out!?" and that was nice. Then MIL (my bff) and I went for a massage and my massage therpist also lost a child and a client of hers earler in the day had a baby born still. It was like a club meeting. The massage also included a few minutes of her placing her hands on my deflated tummy and I could feel all the positive energy tingling.

Two great days!

This sounds wonderful! Don't you love when people can ask you normal questions? I wish more people understood that we NEED to have some normal behavior around this ABnormal situation of losing a baby.

I went on my long walk/run. It took me 65 mins, which I was happy with because there are so many huge hills. It was very bittersweet because this particular route was my old running trail. I spent nearly 3 seasons of pregnancy walking/running on this loop. So many steps taken while Matthew was growing inside of me. Passing those same horses, houses, fields and trees that I used to look at while pregnant. I came home completely exhausted and exhilirated and started crying as soon as I came in the house but it was still positive.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

did the same long walk/run again. the first night was hard but tonight was even harder. my calves, thighs, hips and back are SO sore. i think the route is actually closer to 4 miles. i'm going to clock it in my car, keep the same distance through august and add a mile to it in september. it feels good to have a goal.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

That's great Christie!

Last night I cleaned our apartment from top to toe and it was quite a workout!


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I forgot to say that DH and I play doubles badminton with friends. It's really fun


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
i will gather up my few favorites for you. they are SO good!

i wish we could jog together too. tonight when i wsa running, i thought about you and what you were doing. i wished that i could look to the side and see a friendly face running next to me. *sigh* i'm so glad your leg pain is gone!!!!

Sure, I'd really appreciate some new recipes! I'll PM you with my email address, ok?

The 25th was a very sad day for me. Freja would've been 4 months old. I thought I was doing okay and holding up pretty good, but when I was making dinner I broke down and I don't think I stopped crying until I went to bed. That's funny, I thought alot about you too, while I was caught up in all this grief. I felt so bad for all my loss friends that they too have to experience all the pain I was feeling.

It'd sure give me alot more motivation to run if I had somebody to go with. When I was doing it a while ago, I took my oldest dd and she rode her bike beside me. It was nice to do something like that together. I'm so glad that you're doing so well with your exercising. It's a great outlet for stress and it feels good after a workout.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jules09* 
I forgot to say that DH and I play doubles badminton with friends. It's really fun









Badminton is alot of fun! I haven't played that for years, but DP and I do occasionally play tennis. We have a few really nice courts nearby.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok I was bad. Bad bad bad. Taco Bell is just evil and no human should ever eat there!







:


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

and here i thought i could look up to you, Dawn.
















even as a vegan, i have to say that taco bell is one of my guilty pleasures.









i waited much too long to get off the computer today so now we are headed out on our walk at close to lunchtime. it's going to be miserable but i will do it.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

DAWN!! Taco Bell!!! For shame.

Me, I drank tea instead of coffee this morning, just got home from a 1.5 mile walk with the kiddos (with a brief stop at the library) and am planning dinner tonight -- quite possibly a dinner that's vegetarian. We'll see. We have so many CSA veggies to get through, we really could go without the meat!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alternamama82* 
The 25th was a very sad day for me. Freja would've been 4 months old. I thought I was doing okay and holding up pretty good, but when I was making dinner I broke down and I don't think I stopped crying until I went to bed. That's funny, I thought alot about you too, while I was caught up in all this grief. I felt so bad for all my loss friends that they too have to experience all the pain I was feeling.

It'd sure give me alot more motivation to run if I had somebody to go with. When I was doing it a while ago, I took my oldest dd and she rode her bike beside me. It was nice to do something like that together. I'm so glad that you're doing so well with your exercising. It's a great outlet for stress and it feels good after a workout.

(((alternamama))), i missed your post somehow the first time around! sweetie, i'm so sorry you had a rough night on the 25th. i know you're missing your sweet little Freja.

sometimes i feel like we're all just pretending on our "happy" little threads here, like we're just dancing around the fact that our babies are dead. but i know that's not true. it's ok to be taking care of ourselves, i know. *sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MFuglei* 
Me, I drank tea instead of coffee this morning, just got home from a 1.5 mile walk with the kiddos (with a brief stop at the library) and am planning dinner tonight -- quite possibly a dinner that's vegetarian. We'll see. We have so many CSA veggies to get through, we really could go without the meat!

Monica, I'm glad to hear that you're taking care of yourself even in your painful time of waiting...

well, we obviously are home from our walk. it was so, so hot and yucky but i did it.

and you know, i know that no one likes to talk about weight but i really want to hold myself accountable here, and hopefully the numbers will continue to go down. i weighed 179.6 this morning. when i was running regularly and looking slim, i weighed 155 so that is my goal. every pound down is a pound closer to ttc again.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
(((alternamama))), i missed your post somehow the first time around! sweetie, i'm so sorry you had a rough night on the 25th. i know you're missing your sweet little Freja.

sometimes i feel like we're all just pretending on our "happy" little threads here, like we're just dancing around the fact that our babies are dead. but i know that's not true. it's ok to be taking care of ourselves, i know. *sigh*

and you know, i know that no one likes to talk about weight but i really want to hold myself accountable here, and hopefully the numbers will continue to go down. i weighed 179.6 this morning. when i was running regularly and looking slim, i weighed 155 so that is my goal. every pound down is a pound closer to ttc again.

These days I find that the grief comes in waves. At first, there were no waves. It was constant, steady, strong, and there was no escaping it. Now, I have good days and bad days. What a huge deal it is that I can now say that I'm not CONSTANTLY overcome by grief. Huge, huge deal. I am sad alot, pretty much every day at some point when I start playing everything through in my mind. But I'm not overcome with grief/guilt/etc ALL the time to the point where I don't want to live, like I used to be. You know? Baby steps. Time is passing, and I'm still here.

Good for you for having a goal. It certainly gives you more incentive to reach it when there's something good to look forward to at the end huh?







I have about 10 lbs to go before I reach my pre-preg weight. I'm 116 now, I was 105 when I got pg, but I almost think I look a bit better with a little more meat on my bones and some sexy curves (especially my butt - at least I have one now, lol!) I'm short btw, only 5'2". Definatly could stand to TONE some things up though (abs!) so I don't look 4 months pregnant! I think I'll start doing some daily crunches, I think I could handle that


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i'm starting to feel those waves now too. i am beyond grateful for less of the absolute despair consuming my days.

wow alternamama, you are tiny! i'm 5'8" so i can usually hide some extra weight but not THIS much. lol

this is completely silly to be excited about but i discovered today that our scale is wrong. my mom's scale had me at 169 today and so being the obsessive me that i am, i weighed two of the kids at her house and then compared the weight to our scale at home.







it appears that it's off by a percentage because my 5yo's weight was only off by 2lbs and my bigger ds's weight was off by 8. i KNOW that the numbers shouldn't matter, it's how i look and feel but i'm going to toss the scale and just use my mom's from now on. i'm a complete dork; it's not like i actually lost 10lbs but 169 makes me feel happier than 179.









we smam for a couple of hours at my mom's today. and i decided to stop eating after dinner, except for fruit. i realized that i usually don't eat enough in the early part of the day but when the kids go to bed, i sit and eat dinner leftovers and dessert. i just finished my third apple.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alternamama82* 
These days I find that the grief comes in waves. At first, there were no waves. It was constant, steady, strong, and there was no escaping it. Now, I have good days and bad days. What a huge deal it is that I can now say that I'm not CONSTANTLY overcome by grief. Huge, huge deal. I am sad alot, pretty much every day at some point when I start playing everything through in my mind. But I'm not overcome with grief/guilt/etc ALL the time to the point where I don't want to live, like I used to be. You know? Baby steps. Time is passing, and I'm still here.

This is how I feel too. Some days are good, some are bad, but in general even on a good day there'll be twinges of sadness. It is really different to the constant grief in the beginning, and thank goodness for that. It's true that my whole life isn't healthy and beautiful right now, but I'm so glad that at least something is good everyday. It helps me get through the crummy lows.

Ok something healthy: today I walked a new walk that I've never done before. I walked to and from the reservoir, I think about 3 miles total.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MFuglei* 
DAWN!! Taco Bell!!! For shame.

I know I know! *hanging head*

I did go swimming, though...


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

eating my apple right now. getting ready to go on our walk.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I did my rose garden and beyond walk, and walked about 3.5 miles. After that I played badminton. Now I'm pooped!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

jules, that's quite a bit of exercise!

i'm eating an apple, raisins and peanuts tonight instead of leftover pasta. it's so hard to fight the urge to stuff myself with food at night.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

we went on our walk early today. now i'm eating a bunch of grapes. we're almost out of good, healthy food so we'll be heading out to the store pretty soon.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

k, planned out four good dinners and have lots of veggies and fruit in the house. i had an orange tonight instead of leftovers and junk. yay!


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I did my walk to the reservoir (3 miles).


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

3 miles is great! i never really knew how long 3 miles wsa until i started clocking my runs with the car. it takes a long time to go that long!

today was busy but i still fit in walking, ate one orange, 2 apples and a banana. the rest was only moderately healthy.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Today I chopped up our CSA veggies to store snack-ready, worked in the garden for 30 minutes, and took a short walk with the kids. Doc doesn't want me exercising for a few more days, so I'm still taking it easy.

And this, while not healthy for the body, was good for the soul: I baked a butter braid this morning. And ate some of it. I guess the something healthy is that I didn't sit down with a fork and eat it all.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Monica, lol.

today: 167.4 down two pounds! i'm eating my apple and banana then we will go on our walk.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

yesterday, i ended up eating THREE salads. i've never done that before.

today is the day dh and i are going canoeing and hiking, so that will be my exercise. i'm SO SAD today though. i'm suddenly not happy about going at all. i keep catching Matthew's scent on the breeze and it's startling me, sending me back to that dark place. i just want him back today, more than i have in quite a while.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

THREE SALADS! Christie!!

Today, for me, it's a small walk, a social gathering, and eating as healthfully as possible. I took my PNV today. Doesn't seem like much, but I've been bitter and resentful and not taking it. So it's a step.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I wanted to play badminton but when I got to the gym they'd taken down the nets for basketball. It was so annoying! So instead of badminton I walked for 2 miles to the rose garden and beyond. It was hot outside but so pretty and blue that I still enjoyed the walk.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

today, i've eaten an apple and some watermelon. i'm going to force myself to down a glass of water before i eat some cooked foods. tonight, i'll be making some of my favorite indian food, which is fairly healthy.

my long walk/run will be tonight.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Mmmmmm watermelon! Gotta love good watermelon!

Can you OD on this stuff?


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I walked at the reservoir for about 4 miles, my longest walk yet!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

dawn, yes! we ran out of watermelon and it will be two days before i can buy more. ack!

jules, that's awesome.

last night on my 4 mile walk/run, i continued running for the downhills and flats AND i managed to run one steep uphill and a few gentle ups. when september rolls around, i'm going to add 1 mile to one of the long weekend runs.

after the kids went to bed, i broke my new 'rule' and ate leftovers from dinner AND drank one of dh's sodas. i almost never drink soda. so i'm disappointed with myself but i think my period is coming soon. time to stop weighing myself for a while. gaining a couple of bpounds from being bloated always upsets me.

today, i've had 2 apples and nothing else yet. too busy cleaning!


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
i keep catching Matthew's scent on the breeze and it's startling me, sending me back to that dark place. i just want him back today, more than i have in quite a while.

Oh my god, that happens to you too? I've had this happen to me and it was really strange... I didn't want to tell anybody because I though maybe I was just imagining it... I hope you were able to enjoy your canoe ride... been thinking about you lots!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

yes, you're not alone! in the very beginning, i would smell him everywhere but now, it's only very occasional but it gets me every time. his things smell less and less like him as time goes on so i'm glad that i can still even remember his smell, yk?

last night, i made my very favorite vegan lemon bars. they are SO good but not so healthy. too bad i ate three big pieces.









today, i ate my pb apple and will have an orange next. walk with kids pretty soon here.

OH, one mentally healthy thing today: when i got up this morning, instead of going straight to the computer, i unloaded the dishwasher, wiped the counters and started some laundry instead. that felt really good. i've felt tethered to the computer and sometimes i feel out of control with it.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Today we walked 2 miles and spent the whole afternoon outside. I set up a bunch of appointments I've been putting off for the whole family. It wasn't something healthy for ME, but it's something very good for them.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I picked up my first CSA delivery and tonight I'm playing badminton.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Jules, i hope you got lots of yummy produce.

an apple for breakfast and we went on our walk. i ran for about a third of it this time. pms-y so still not weighing.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

I bought an exercise video today. Now, to be fair, I haven't used it yet. . . but that's something. Also, I didn't have a soda for lunch (giving them up), ate veggies instead of chips, and spent the afternoon on a nice loooooong walk.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Monica, buying the video is the first step! Great for eating healthy.









I am sucking the last couple days. Eating less produce and less water. Still exercising every day though. Actually, instead of saying that I suck, I'm going to give myself permission to eat more of what I want while I'm pms-ing but I'm going to choose an apple and glass of water right now.

I'm going to swear to all of you that I will be in bed by midnight tonight. No more staying up until 2am for me. I'm exhausted.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Yay! I did my exercise video this morning - not the full thing, but half of it. Then we went to the zoo for 2 hours and walked and walked and walked.

I did *not* control my temper like I should have today, but the healthy thing is that I realize this and am regrouping right now. We will do better this afternoon.

Tonight I will do some situps and push ups. I'm done bleeding, I think. . . and SO excited about it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

What a beautiful idea for a thread.

Today I got out of bed. I also ate three meals, although that was thanks to my husband and not through my own efforts.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I ate half a cantaulope, went for a walk, and tonight I'll play badminton.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Monica, what kind of sit-ups do you do? all the way down and all the way up? i usually start off all the way down and just come up halfway repeatedly. really want to get my stomach firmed up... just to get pg again. lol

Annette, (((hugs))). i'm glad you're here. getting out of bed and eating 3 meals is wonderful. in the beginning, i ate nothing unless my dh fixed it. i'm glad you have him.

Jules, i wish i could join you for badminton!

i ran for nearly half of our usual walk this afternoon. getting slightly easier to push up those hills.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

DP and the kids and I went for a ride on his quad in the bush tonight and picked tons of saskatoon berries! They are really yummy and sweet







I'm going to go out there next week and pick berries all afternoon.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've already made arrangements to go to the gym tomorrow.







I'm going to sandwich it in between a yard sale and a Target run. I'm not really sure what to do though. I want to redo the Couch to 5K but I don't know that I feel up to running one week after a D & E.







There are machines and bikes and treadmills. My lower back still aches and I feel like what I really need is a really good stretch, but I'm not quite sure how to accomplish that.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Annette, the C25k is what i started on running years ago. i don't know much about exercise except running so i don't have any ideas on what would work at a gym. it sounds like you're feeling in tune with your body. i hope you get a nice stretch.









Alternamama, that sounds like so much fun. my dh's family are big into quads too.

i've got only one hour and 10 mins. before my self-inflicted bedtime tonight. i must do this but it's so hard not to stay up late.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

sleeping terrible so i'm really tired today. i ate my pb apple and glass of water this morning. getting ready to go on run. i would like to try to run a little more of it than usual but i may just end up walking. so tired.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I went and got my back adjusted today. It was a church member, who I didn't even know was a chiropractor, and he wouldn't let me pay him, and I cried.







But still, stuff like this is hard for me to do, so I'm proud of myself for going. I also ate a salad. Didn't make it to the gym though. Perhaps tomorrow!

Calmom, it's great to see you over on the Couch to 5K thread! (That was you, right? I'm not misremebering?)


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

that's great, Annette. good for you. and yes, that's me in the c25k thread. you really got me thinking. my walking running program is too erratic. i will feel better if i just go with a program that i know works for me. we can do it together!









i had a big salad this evening. i REFUSE to snack (except for raw foods) after dinner tonight. i absolutely refuse.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

I drank a liter of water before 10am.
I ate a little.
I took my vitamins...after DH hounded me for 2 hours. What a good man.

They sound so small, but at the moment are huge.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alternamama82* 
DP and the kids and I went for a ride on his quad in the bush tonight and picked tons of saskatoon berries! They are really yummy and sweet







I'm going to go out there next week and pick berries all afternoon.

Fun! My DH took the kids to the mountains for the weekend and I think they'll be picking huckleberries.







yum..

Today was actually a really hard day for me, but I did take all my vitamins, went out for dinner with a friend, and did doula stuff today (which I have been avoiding). I met with 3 expecting moms to discuss their birth plans. That was hard.

I also did the dishes.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I played badminton, have been eating lots of fruit and drinking lots of water. I've played badminton 3 times this week and my technique is improving, so it's been lots of fun. I'm feeling really fit too. Yay!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

you guys are all awesome!









i walked with the dog today, fruit for breakfast, coleslaw with dinner and now instead of leftovers before bed, i'm eating an apple. i also drank tons of water today. quite a feat all this was considering i got my period today.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
Monica, what kind of sit-ups do you do? all the way down and all the way up? i usually start off all the way down and just come up halfway repeatedly. really want to get my stomach firmed up... just to get pg again. lol

Ha! I feel the same!

I do those shorter crunches, then I also put my knees together and raise them off the floor (for lower ab crunches), put one ankle on the opposite knee and lift the foot from the floor and then crunch across myself pulling my elbow toward the opposite knee (then switch), and then do crunches where I lay flat on my back, lift my ankles about 1" off the floor, and then pull one knee at a time toward my opposite elbow (if that makes sense at all, they're hard to describe).

(this is one: http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/a...cle_Crunch.htm)

(here's another: http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/a...rse_crunch.htm)


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

yes, i've done those before. i think i'll add them to my little repertoire. thanks.

today, i started the couch 2 5k program again. so i walk/ran for 25 mins. then kept on walking for 45 more. ate very very good today too.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Did Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred today, then swimming with the kids for 2 hours, and then, tonight before dinner, we'll have a walk.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I worked on my memorial garden, basically just lined it with medium size riverstone rocks. My DH went to the mountains where his parent have a cabin, and the 2 littles and him hand picked all of the rocks. So when they returned last night, I took them straight from the truck to the garden.

I also started blogging. I have never really been a blogger, but find it very healing right now.

And maybe TMI, but DH and I DTD with no precautions.

And lastly, I'm thinking I'll attempt to make huckleberry muffins with the huckleberries that DH and the littles picked over the weekend.

Kudos to all you ladies working out and taking care of yourself via excercise!! I would like to return to kickboxing which is my workout of choice, but I think I may go to yoga instead.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Monica, i really like jillian michaels. she's really fun.

ecstaticmama, your garden sounds beautiful. i would love to do that too but i just can't seem to jump into such a project yet. i hope that your blogging brings you some healing. i have gotten a lot out of blogging and reading my friends' blogs.

today was week1 day2 of c25k for me. sweating, struggling to run up the hilles with the jogger but i made it. i'm still eating mostly good and drinking lots of water. now that af is almost gone, it's getting easier again.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

My first few AFs were painful too, Calmom.









I've been neglecting this thread a bit! OK, so today I ate NO chocolate. Amazing! I snacked on grapes instead of sweets. I hid all of the chocolates at the back of a cupboard so that I'll be less tempted to eat them.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
Monica, i really like jillian michaels. she's really fun.

Or evil, depending on whether you're mid-workout or not.









I did not do anything healthy. I was sore all over yesterday and thus couldn't bring myself to work out or anything. I will today, when it's actually time to be awake (it's 2 am my time now). Or maybe I'll sleep, which is also quite good for me.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

so busy the last few days, but still doing ok. no snacking at night, walked this morning adn swam this afternoon. tomorrow will be a running day.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I went on a couple of shorter walks, and again ate no chocolate. I ate fruit for breakfast, and cooked up all of our tomatoes to make them into a sauce and salad dressing. I'm feeling fat though.







I wish the leftover pregnant fat would just go away.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Worked out this morning and had homemade yogurt and homemade granola for breakfast. Oh that felt good.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

(((Jules))) i hate that fat feeling. even though i intend to get pg soon, i want to start off feeling super fit and trim.

monica, good for you!

today, i did week1 day3 of c25k. so this week is done! two more days of walking after this and then i start week 2! the no snacking after dinner is really helping, i can tell. i go to bed feeling much cleaner and less sluggish.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I went for a walk even though it was hot, and then played badminton in the evening. I weighted myself at the gym, and I'd lost 2 pounds! Now I'm only 2 pounds over my pre-pregnancy weight. Yay! I also ate pretty healthy food today.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

*JULES* That's awesome. Badminton is fun too - I often wish we'd gotten a set instead of croquet (the kids tend to chase each other with the mallets).

*Christie* I'm in awe of the couch25K thread and people. Seriously.

AFM: Did the workout again this morning. It's only 27 minutes, so I get through my telling myself I'm 1/4, 1/2, 2/3 etc through. I can't believe how intense it is - but the good news is that I've gone from every other day because I was so sore to every day, so I must be getting better!

Also, I made more yogurt (yummy) and had it for breakfast with a peach and a small sprinkle of granola. In a bit I'm going to make zucchini bread with 1/3 less sugar. I'll make 2 loaves and muffins and then freeze all but the muffins so we can eat it over the next several days.

In mental something HEALTHY news, I've kept up with journaling and have my class stuff done for fall classes starting Monday, so I feel like I'm in really good shape.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

walked 2 miles today. swam in afternoon. tired, headache tonight. but ate good today.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I did my walk to the reservoir and made pretty good food choices.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

week 2 day 1 of c25k. it went good. i almost enjoyed it. still eating good and the weight is slowly creeping off.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Ugh... I could be doing so much better than I am when it comes to eating well. I've honestly never eaten so much crap in my life.... Emotionally, I'm all over the place so that doesn't help.
I did make a fairly good dinner though, if that counts. I've been trying to make sure that my kids are eating well too.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I went for a walk with DH and we both really enjoyed it. We just went part way to the reservoir because it was so hot outside.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

man, i was doing SO good... tonight was my first support group meeting and i was so stressed out. i ate TWELVE oatmeal cookies!!! not all in one sitting but... i know it doesn't negate ALL the exercising and eating good i've been doing.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

On Saturday I went to a breastfeeding workshop. I cried when a few new babies came with their moms, but it was good to get back to my "normal" doula stuff.

Yesterday I went for a long walk with my mom.

That said, I then spent the rest of the night taking care of sick kids who always manage to vomit on me! lol.







That's okay though.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I went for a walk to the reservoir, and baked lots of (kinda healthy) food for the next few days.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i've been slacking on this thread but i'm doing good in real life. don't know why i haven't been wanting to come here lately.

ecstaticmama, glad you're doing 'normal' stuff. hope your kids are doing better now.

jules, i love baking too.

well, today's weigh-in was at 164.5. i'm glad to see the numbers going down. i'm feeling stronger and i'm noticing the area above my knees is looking more toned and slender. walked today and tomorrow is week 2 day 2 of c25k.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

ack, i won't let this die! i'm still exercising every day and eating good most of the time. weight loss is slow but steady. it feels good to see toned areas again. i honestly don't know where i'd be in my grief process if i wasn't doing this. scares me just to think about it.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Christie, you've lost 15 pounds! That's fantastic!!

Today I'm going to go for a walk to the reservoir.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Jumping in here for motivation!

I have nothing to contribute yet because I've been lazy this week as far as exercise goes and drowning my sorrows in junk food









But I found out that my cholesterol levels are really awesome despite the recent lapse in healthy judgment&#8230; But it was a reminder that my usual choices are good for my body so I'm getting back on track!

I've got some more weight I'd like to lose and since it's likely going to be a bit of a wait before I'll be able to get pregnant I'm going to put all my focus on getting as healthy as possible.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

jules, i'm glad you're still walking.









liz, i'm glad you're here! now we can play farmville and get healthy together.
















i just got back from week 3 day 2 of c25k. feeling pretty good. ate an apple before and now eating an orange. going to the state fair today with dd so will likely not eat too well.








:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
liz, i'm glad you're here! now we can play farmville and get healthy together.
















Oh man, Farmville... What did you get me in to?







SO addicting. I even made (I mean, asked nicely







) DH start playing so he can send me gifts







My son plays on mine and DH's too...









Aaaaaaaanyway....

I'm having a slow start today with getting back on track. DH got Burger King







: before work and I had a craving, but I was mostly good and got a veggie burger! That has to count for something? Right?


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Took the kids to the playground today for a while. We've had such crummy weather this summer. It's raining most of the time (but secretly, I don't mind so much because I feel less pressure to be out & about all the time.) Tomorrow I'm going to get some proper vitamins. I've just been taking folic acid and EFAs. My Materna vitamins cause me to get itchy hives (??)


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I went for a walk, and ate a healthy salad and gaspacho for dinner.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I went for a walk to the reservoir (3 miles total), even though it was so hot outside. I've also been really good at not eating out this week.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Went for a walk with DS this evening then we played some baseball at the park. Now I'm settling in with a huge green smoothie. Besides some frozen custard I had with DS earlier I ate well today. The smoothie now and a HUGE green salad with veggies earlier.

Gonna ride the stationary bike here in a bit. Rode last night for 40 minutes.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

ran the last day of week 3 for c25k. eating not as good with dh and boys camping. dd and i have been out constantly. did pick up some fruit on the way home tonight though.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

I made a good dinner last night that *GASP* the kids actually LIKED!
I started out with the intention of making vegetarian chili, but as I dug through the cupboards for ingredients (I don't use recipes - I just wing it,) I guess it turned out more like a stew. I threw a bunch of stuff together - onions, garlic, tomatoes, black beans, red pepper, carrot, quinoa, a bit of brown sugar, and some other spices. It turned out pretty good!


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I bought new walking shoes because I was getting blisters under my feet. I tested them out on a walk this evening and they are great!


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

It's been awhile since I checked in here!

Today I recomitted myself to good healthy living, good foods, and more exercise. Started out the day with homemade organic yogurt and organic peaches. Mmmmmmmm. For lunch? Red lentil soup with carrots and summer squash. For dinner? I don't know yet, other than one monstrous salad with CSA veggies in it.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

alternamama, i've never been able to just throw things together like that! i have to follow a recipe to the t.

jules, new shoes are great!!! i just got new running shoes last week too. running is so much nicer now.

monica, yay for recommitting yourself!

i am continuing on with c25k. week 4 now.


----------

